# scheue Koi



## Teichforum.info (7. Juni 2006)

hallo zusammen

Ich habe seit 2 Jahren 8 Kois doch sie sind so ängstlich sobald man an ihnen vorbei geht schwimmen sie diereckt weg.beim füttern haben sie mir auch noch nie aus der hand gefressen   

wann fressen sie ungefähr (alter) aus der hand.


----------



## Teichforum.info (7. Juni 2006)

p.s. kann es daran liegen welches futter man nimmt??????


----------



## Teichforum.info (7. Juni 2006)

Hallo Koi Master!

Das problem habe ich auch noch.  

Aber mir wurde hier oft gesagt das man einfach geduld haben muss.
Es gibt Koi (Chagoi, Ochiba, Karashigoi,...) die sehr schnell Handzahm werden und auch sehr groß werden. 

Wie groß ist dein Teich?

Als ich noch mein 2000l Teich hatte, haben sich die Koi auch immer verdrückt. Aber bei meinem jetzigen 14000l Teich ist es schon sehr viel besser geworden.

Am Futter kann es eigentlich nicht liegen.

Was fütterst du denn?


----------



## Teichforum.info (7. Juni 2006)

Grüß Dich!

also, vom Alter hängt es ganz sicher nicht ab... 
Meine neuesten Zugänge haben vom zweiten Tag an aus der Hand gefressen,  weil sie es sich so von den roßen abgeschaut haben.

Bis der erste jedoch mal aus der Hand gefressen hat ist schon halbes Jahr ins Land gezogen... wichtig ist, dass du sie immer zur gleichen Zeit fütterst, immer am gleichen ort, und immer mit dem gleichen ritual

Ich habe anfangs immer futter reingeworfen, und bin nicht weggegangen bis sie alles gefressen hatten. Mit der Zeit habe ich das Futter immer näher zum rand geworfen... dann schon die Hand im Wasser gelassen während sie fressen, und irgendwann mal sind sie dann von selber gekommen

Mittlerweile brauche ich nicht mal mehr futter, sie kommen auch schon so und lassen sich streicheln, den größten kann ich sogar mit der bloßen Hand aus dem Wasser heben, so ruhig ist er geworden... 

Maurix hat übrigens recht, ein paar Arten sind zutraulicher als andere, bei mir waren es ein Chagoi und ein Ogon, die das Eis gebrochen haben

lg und viel Geduld
Doogie


----------



## Teichforum.info (7. Juni 2006)

danke für die antwort aber kann es auch daran liegen das ist zuviel fütter
:Ich füttere mehrmals pro tag.viele würden denken das ist viel zuviel   aber sie kommen sofort nach oben und fressen es nach ca.10 sekunden(ca. 1 hand voll)

Mein teich hat 8000 Liter

Meine 8 koi sind ca.10-15 cm groß
einer davon 30 cm aber der wurde gestohlen.


----------



## Teichforum.info (13. Aug. 2006)

Unsere sind auch sehr scheu. Aber ich denke da muß man viel Geduld haben, das sind halt Tierchen mit charakter die sich nicht direkt mit Jedem einlassen  
Ich sehe das locker und lasse ihnen Zeit sich an unseren Anblick zu gewöhnen  

Liebe Grüße Doris


----------



## Teichforum.info (22. Aug. 2006)

*Kois zutraulich?*

Hallo erstmal,

versucht es doch mal mit einem alten Brötchen.
Meine stehen auch an einer Stelle am Teich um sich ihr Futter abzuholen. Irgendwann bin ich dann mal hingegangen und habe ein halbes Brötchen ruhig in den Teich gehalten. Langes Überlegen, hin und herschwimmen immer näher und als der Boss das erste mal gefressen hat kamen dann alle an das Brötchen. Keine Hektischen Bewegungen und ein vorsichtiges Ausbauen der Fütterungriten kann dann zu allem möglichen führen. Heute stürzen sich selbst die kleinen auf das Brötchen, die Apfesine.... in meiner Hand.

Gruß

Hetwinkel 8)


----------

